# Divorce is final and free



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Divorce is final,judge approved and we signed papers.My now dirt bag ex husband and I did not say a word to each other.He got his payback for putting me down including cheating on me and not spending time with me,karma.I am finally happy in my life.My plans are plan a trip to the UK to see friends there whom supported me.I walked out one happy woman.One song Martina McBride song has been in my head,wrong baby wrong


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Divorce is final,judge approved and we signed papers.My now dirt bag ex husband and I did not say a word to each other.He got his payback for putting me down including cheating on me and not spending time with me,karma.I am finally happy in my life.My plans are plan a trip to the UK to see friends there whom supported me.I walked out one happy woman.One song Martina McBride song has been in my head,wrong baby wrong


Congratulations! It’s been a tough road to get here but you did it! Go see your friends and celebrate a little. It’s finally over.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Congratulations! It’s been a tough road to get here but you did it! Go see your friends and celebrate a little. It’s finally over.


Plus I am talking to a guy that likes me.He saw I deserve better,knows how to treat a woman right.Made a commitment written in writing with his dad that he will not hurt a woman that he has kept up to this day.I will be happier knowing he treats women right.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Plus I am talking to a guy that likes me.He saw I deserve better,knows how to treat a woman right.Made a commitment written in writing with his dad that he will not hurt a woman that he has kept up to this day.I will be happier knowing he treats women right.


Sounds like you’re pretty happy, just be careful of those rebound relationships. Give yourself time to heal from that bad situation.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Sounds like you’re pretty happy, just be careful of those rebound relationships. Give yourself time to heal from that bad situation.


He knows and giving me time.A co worker's cousin whom comes from a good family raised right


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

greatgal said:


> me.He saw I deserve better,knows how to treat a woman right.Made a commitment written in writing with his dad that he will not hurt a woman that he has kept up to this day.I will be happier knowing he treats women right.


Careful there. A lot of guys will show you and tell you what you want to see and hear....until they already had have you and start to show who they really are.

I'm prett sure that at one time in the beginnings of your relationship with your ex, he was to you a darling. 

Take it slow.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, I hate to be a wet blanket, but it sounds like he took that line out of some self help book on how to get in the pants of a fresh down trodden, divorcee....lol...But alas, maybe he is sincere, so let's not all jump on the guy,,I just can't imagine telling that to someone, just do it, if that's your thing.....

Good luck and congratulations...


----------

